# My Wrist is Broken



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It seems like if it's not one thing, it's another these days. :w00t:

Remember on Thursday when my car battery was dead? Well in messing around with the car, trying to get it to start, I hurt my right wrist. :smilie_tischkante: 

By yesterday morning I was in severe pain, but did I go to the doctors -- heck NO.:yucky: I went to work and typed and used my wrist all day.

Last night I didn't get much sleep because of the pain and then this morning when I got up, my wrist was swollen over 1 1/2 inches more than my left wrist. So off to urgent care I go (about 1 1/2 miles from my house).

Yep, I have a hairline fracture on the outside bone. They didn't put it in a cast, but did wrap it. 

It doen't hurt too much when I type, but if I turn the wrist, even slightly (like even to feed myself), the pain is bad. :smpullhair:

Hopefully it will be better soon. It's hard not to be able to use your right hand. :angry: Getting OLD isn't much fun. :blink:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Getting old is not fun, but it beats the alternative. I sure hope you wrist gets better soon.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh no!  I hope it heals quickly


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, I hope it heals fast! So sorry!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hope some cyberhugs help. :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

If its swelling, did they suggest ice on it?? I hope you give it a rest this week-end, so you will be able to work some on Monday. Did they give you an order to take time off work??? Hope it heals fast.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Lynn - just want you don't need. I've got osteoporosis so always worry about things like that happening. You never should have tried to pick up the car with your bare hands when it didn't start. :HistericalSmiley: All kidding aside, I hope it gets better fast. Try to follow doctors orders -- did they give you a temp brace so that it forces you to do the right thing and keeps things aligned? It might be worth looking into and you can take it off when you need to. Take it easy and I'm thinking icing it too tho it's kind of late in time after injury.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, no!!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh no Lynn.....please take care of yourself!!! I hope your out of pain soon!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, nooooo!!! I'm so sorry to hear this!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank goodness tomorrow is the beginning of a new week for you! I feel horrible for you, all of the awful & frustrating things that you've gone through this week. When it rains, it POURS apparently!

Take it easy, and get well soon!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:w00t::w00t: I am sorry! You do seem to be in for it lately.  I hope you feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Lynn I am so sorry, hope it gets better. I know how you feel, went for a girls weekend with a friend, fell down some steps, ended up at the emergency room, $125 I could not spend. I hope for you a speedy recovery, as for me walking is a chore...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OH NO, I'm so sorry about your wrist & the rest of the bad luck you've had lately. Hope it feels better real soon.:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh that is just awful, I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww Lynn that's the last thing you need! I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh no, sorry to hear  I hope it heals fast! At least now you can practice strengthening your left hand muscles


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! Hope you get better soon.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hoping your wrist heals quickly. Monday is the beginning of a new week and things will be better this week.:grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn I'm sorry you hurt your wrist. I hope things start getting better starting right now! 
Hugs
:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow that sucks ! feel better n keep off the wrist !


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - I'm sorry! Hugs to you!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Good grief Lynn, when it rains it pours at your house. Did they give you pain meds? My husband broke his leg a few years ago and they didn't put it in a cast. It's so hard to move at all without it hurting. You be careful! How are you going to type and not hurt the healing of it. You need a nurse. I'm flying right out. (wish I could) Hugs and a kiss for the boo boo.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sending you lots of healing hugs, Lynn. I hope your wrist heals soon.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Feel better soon!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:heart: Lynn :heart:

Sending you healing wishes and lots of hugs!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh for heaven sakes girl! All I can say is I hope some gifts made you feel better. Broken wrist........take it easy!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh no Lynn! 
Take care of yourself!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my goodness Lynn. You poor thing. I hope your wrist heals quickly. Looks like those bath gifts arrived just in time. Take a nice long bath, relax and take it easy. Feel better sweet Lynn.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - hope you're feeling a little better. Try to take it easy at work. Hmmm, where have I heard us say that before?? :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hope your wrist is feeling better today.......take good care of yourself Lynn!!! Have a good day!!!:wub:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

lynn , how r u feeling hon?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm just seeing...hope your wrist heals quickly!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS.... how horrible!!!!!! That definitely rates as the day from Heck 

I'm glad it's wrapped and hope it heals/feels better soon... poor thing 

*wraps Lynn in Bubblewrap and gives a kiss on the forehead*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the sympathy. I think it hurts more with the wrap than without. Such a pain in the you know where -- and too silly of me.

Sue -- I wasn't lifting the car -- I was trying to BEAT it into submission. LOL


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Lynn, I hope your startig to feel better.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I was trying to BEAT it into submission. LOL


Next time please use a sledgehammer instead of your dainty lil wrist bone


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Thanks for the sympathy. I think it hurts more with the wrap than without. Such a pain in the you know where -- and too silly of me.
> 
> Sue -- I wasn't lifting the car -- I was trying to BEAT it into submission. LOL


Years ago my DH had a similar, though even worse incident, of beating up our car. Warning: if you're squeamish you might not want to read on -- but everything was fine!
I had torn the ligaments in my right knee skiing in March and we were finally on our way up to Vermont again a few months later to check on our house up there. I was on crutches with a serious straight leg brace on. It was a hot day and the a/c in the car wasn't working properly. DH got out of the car at a rest area on the NY Thruway and opened the hood. He saw the fan wasn't moving so tapped it with his finger. Well, you can only guess. Suddenly, the fan worked too well and sliced into his finger nearly severing it.:w00t: I'm in the car and he comes around bleeding and goes into the rest area. I'm trapped - crutches are in back.:smpullhair: After several minutes I finally saw a guy come out and asked how he was -- he said he saw him in the bathroom and he was okay. The next guy said "He's okay. We're calling an ambulance." :new_shocked: I think an EMT inside wrapped the finger. A State Trooper got there first and he thankfully drove me to the hospital while DH was in the ambulance. We had to then be transported over the river to Vassar where there was a hand surgeon to reattach his finger. He did so and my DH is fine with a finger that doesn't quite point straight, to go with another finger or two he jammed in football in high school. Needless to say, we never got to VT for another couple of months. So there we were -- I was on crutches, he had his hand bandaged and we'd go out to a restaurant and people would think "You two were in a heck of an accident." " Nope, separate incidents." We usually got a good table though.:HistericalSmiley: Luckily now I can laugh at it but boy was that scary.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Dear Lynn,
I'm just seeing this about your wrist! Praying that it heals quickly and please DO BABY YOURSELF a bit!!! .. and be as easy on it and yourself as possible!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OUCH! Sorry Lynn, hope it will start feeling better soon. Advil!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

so sorry to hear this!! *hugs*


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

feel better lynn!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LYNN LYNN LYNN what are we going to do with you:w00t: you need to lock yourself in a room and stay there for a few days, make sure you have your computer and cell phone, some food and the girls, just maybe then you'll keep from having accidents lol really Lynn you have to take care of yourself we need you around. Love ya my friend


----------

